# Winter Surprise



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know we here in Texas are always spouting off about our warm weather so here's your chance to get back at us!









Woke up this morning to a little snow in the yards. Temperature is about 36 so it won't stay but did look kind of nice in the glow of street lamps.

Supposed to stay in the low 40s today but warm up to 50s by Saturday.

So, all you Yankees, have yourfun at our expense!









Have a great day, guys! (And gals).

Mark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

No pics to truly appreciate your "blustery" morn.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We have had such a nice fall here in Upstate New York I am beginning to wonder if winter will come at all. For the first time I can remember I have winterized everything without any hint of snow or extreme cold. The leaves are done, gutters are cleaned, washed the house, tuned up the snow blower, cleaned and stored all the patio furniture, washed and waxed the truck (now nicely covered and tucked away in its winter home), washed and waxed the trailer, sealed the driveway, .... Normally I am rushing to get all this done before the snow and extreme cold rolls in!!

The good news is that my experience tells me that we are probably in store for a hard winter. It all evens out in the end. I hope we get feet and feet of snow!!! Bring it on Mother Nature!!

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I hope we get feet and feet of snow!!! Bring it on Mother Nature!!
> 
> DAN


X2


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> I hope we get feet and feet of snow!!! Bring it on Mother Nature!!
> 
> DAN


X2
[/quote]
*X3*


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I hope we get feet and feet of snow!!! Bring it on Mother Nature!!
> 
> DAN


X2
[/quote]

X3

Opps, already voted! Guess this vote doesn't count (unless I lived in Chicago or Minnesota, then it would count).

DAN


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Yesterday we got an inch of snow in our yard! It lasted for a couple of hours and there were still traces of it after the sun went down. I will see if Curtis can post the pictures for me that I took.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I hope we get feet and feet of snow!!! Bring it on Mother Nature!!
> 
> DAN


X2
[/quote]

X3

Opps, already voted! Guess this vote doesn't count (unless I lived in Chicago or Minnesota, then it would count).

DAN
[/quote]

Man, are you guys sick or what!!!!?????







I hope you get all the snow you want. And keep it up there to yourselves. I sure don't want any of it. That's one reason I moved from Illinois to Texas 26 years ago!

Mark


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't believe Mother Nature...snow in Texas rain in New Jersey....and I do mean R---A---I---N!
















I'd give anything to see a little sparkle here...pray for us Mark....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

mswalt said:


> I hope we get feet and feet of snow!!! Bring it on Mother Nature!!
> 
> DAN


X2
[/quote]

X3

Opps, already voted! Guess this vote doesn't count (unless I lived in Chicago or Minnesota, then it would count).

DAN
[/quote]

Man, are you guys sick or what!!!!?????







I hope you get all the snow you want. And keep it up there to yourselves. I sure don't want any of it. That's one reason I moved from Illinois to Texas 26 years ago!

Mark
[/quote]

Well I figure if I am gonna be here and its cold. Might as well have snow. Hate just plain cold or as Jerseygirl stated correctly tonight. COLD AND RAIN.

At least until I retire and leave for the warmth.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Winter is here. Sitting in rock springs wy right now. Its 7 out. When I went thru laramie a while ago it was 16 below.

The wind up here blew a lil your way down there in Texas.

Nice weather to be pulling a 40 foot cyclone. Almost done. Idaho Falls isnt far way now.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I know we here in Texas are always spouting off about our warm weather so here's your chance to get back at us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did ya run out an Winterize your new trailer?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We have had such a nice fall here in Upstate New York I am beginning to wonder if winter will come at all. For the first time I can remember I have winterized everything without any hint of snow or extreme cold. The leaves are done, gutters are cleaned, washed the house, tuned up the snow blower, cleaned and stored all the patio furniture, washed and waxed the truck (now nicely covered and tucked away in its winter home), washed and waxed the trailer, sealed the driveway, .... Normally I am rushing to get all this done before the snow and extreme cold rolls in!!
> 
> The good news is that my experience tells me that we are probably in store for a hard winter. It all evens out in the end. I hope we get feet and feet of snow!!! Bring it on Mother Nature!!
> 
> DAN


Well, we fixed it so Michigan will get only a little snow this year by ordering Cross Country Skis for the DW and I. We figure there's no chance the weather will cooperate and let us use them.








Don't worry we're still hoping for snow.....


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

Well Mark we are hoping for our glimpse of snow tomorrow. The schools are already talking of it. I hope it does. I need to go get my cameras ready, I wouldn't want to disappoint anyone.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

We here south and east of Georgian Bay have a Snow Squall watch in affect. We had a little wet snow this afternoon. We are supposed to get about 1-2 inches, but it comes down fast and hard, which makes the roads very icy very fast. Sounds like a fire/MVC call tonight.
Gord


----------

